# Marriage Visitor Visa UK



## IsabelaM (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi.  I'm a brazilian woman living in Brazil engaged to a Brit man who lives in UK. I've started to apply to the Marriage Visitor Visa in order to give notice of our intention to marry possibly on 26th Nov18 and get married on 09th March 19. 

That being said, I've a couple of enquiries regarding the supporting documents and would be very thankful if someone took its time to answer me.

One of the docs I must provide is “proof that you can support yourself during your trip, for example bank statements or payslips for the last 6 months”. I've got both bank statements and payslips, but they're in Portuguese. Should I translate them to English ? It sounds odd having my financial status seen and translated.

Another doubt comes from the doc “proof of your future plans for the relationship, for example documents to show where you’ll live”. My fiancé lives in a shared house, doesn't hold utility bills (as he pays a monthly rent all bills included) and will only rent a place for us after the wedding (when we will apply for “spouse visa”). So whay could I use as evidence of docs showing where will we live ? Can I use Brazilian translated to English docs of mine just for application purposes (even knowing I'll eventually apply for spouse visa in order to settle with him in UK) ?? Any suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

All documents you supply must be translated to English or Welsh if it's in a different language.

What are your plans after the wedding? Who is going to move to whom?


----------



## IsabelaM (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. After the wedding I'm gonna get back to Brazil to apply for the Spouse Visa so I can move to UK and live with him. Any ideas on which docs could I provide to meet the requirement “proof of your future plans for the relationship, for example documents to show where you’ll live” ? (Considering that my fiancé lives in a shared house, doesn't hold utility bills (as he pays a monthly rent all bills included) and will only rent a place for us after the wedding (when we will apply for “spouse visa”)).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why aren’t you applying for a fiancé visa if you are going to move to the UK?


----------



## IsabelaM (Aug 12, 2018)

Because I wanted to quit my job in Brazil only on the last minute, which means with my Spouse Visa granted.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

So you will have to satisfy the ECO that you intend to leave the UK after your marriage and apply for a spouse visa from Brasil. That could be as simple as a letter detailing your reasons for not applying for a fiancée visa, and explaining your plans for the next visa. In fact that may be the only evidence you have, since you can't prove you plan to move to Brasil or anywhere else together.

You don't need accommodation evidence until you apply for the spouse visa, since a marriage visit visa is not a settlement visa and you can't 'live' in the UK on it, your stay is just a temporary visit. But when you do apply for the spouse visa you will need a property inspection report performed, proof that your husband is resident there (like a council tax statement), and a letter from the landlord/letting agent giving you permission (even conditional) to live there


----------



## IsabelaM (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. So, regarding the evidence requested “proof of your future plans for the relationship, for example documents to show where you’ll live” to the Marriage Visitor Visa, as my fiancé doesn’t have utility bills, a “letter detailing my reasons for not applying for a fiancée visa, and explaining my plans for the next visa” would be sufficient in your opinion ? 

What if I provided one (Brazilian) utility bill of mine just for application purposes (even knowing I will apply for the spouse visa when I come back), do you think that wouldn’t be a good move ?

(Sorry but what’s ECO btw ?)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, you will probably have to just explain your reasons in a letter, since your intend is in fact to immigrate to the UK. It would be best if you could find some way to prove that you intend to leave the UK after your marriage (though purchasing a return ticket before you receive the visa may be hasty), but I don't see how a utility bill from Brasil is going to help there.


----------

